# Annemarie Carpendale 18.08.2021



## lsfreak09 (31 Dez. 2021)

Servus zusammen,

ich suche verzweifelt die Full HD Aufnahme von der lieben Annemarie am 18. August 2017.
Ärgere mich grün und blau meine alte Festplatte geschrottet zu haben.

Vielleicht findet sich auf diesem Weg meine Rettung.

Vielen Dank euch vorab & einen guten Rutsch heute Abend

:thx


----------

